# Way to setup controls of TouchOSC



## martijns (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been busy for some time with different sample libraries in combination with Touch OSC and OSculator.

I've made a template for the NI Symphonic Strings library for complete handsof control.
I just started with the same kind of template for my Cinestrings Core libraries.

Now i get confused how to set this up. This because i want to use both libraries together.
I just made a new page in TouchOSC for the Cinestrings, and just copied the articulation control buttons i made in TouchOSC (see the pictures).
In OSculator i just translate the OSC commands to MIDI CC's. (see picture).
The problem is though, there are only MIDI channels to choose from. So if i use 5 channels for the Symphonic Strings library, and again 5 for the Cinestrings library, then i will eventually out of channels at the next libraries i create a control template for.

Is there an other way to do this, what way do you guys sent controls to control your templates for the sample libraries?

Thanks for yours suggestions allready!


----------



## martijns (Jun 3, 2016)

Nobody any suggestions or advice?


----------



## tack (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't know if it's just me, but all of those images are broken. Tried with Firefox and Chrome, on a PC and on a tablet.


----------



## tack (Jun 3, 2016)

If I understand you correctly (without having seen the images), a couple options come to mind:

Does it have to broadcast to all tracks? If not, you could just put everything on the same channel, and have your DAW record-arm tracks when selected. Then when you select a Cinestrings track, you can use the Cinestrings functions in TouchOSC. When you select Symphonic Strings tracks, you can use the Symphonics Strings functions in TouchOSC. Etc.
Alternatively, if you want it to be "always on" then you could choose a custom intermediate CC (or multiple CCs) to be your "globally unique" commands, regardless of the MIDI channel. OSculator could convert the OSC events to the intermediate CC events. Then within your DAW, you would need to translate from the intermediate CC to whatever your libraries require. (For Kontakt libraries, there are keyswitch multiscripts to allow that.)
I personally do something along the lines of #2 for controlling articulations across my template.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

tack said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but all of those images are broken.



Same Here.



martijns said:


> The problem is though, there are only MIDI channels to choose from. So if i use 5 channels for the Symphonic Strings library, and again 5 for the Cinestrings library, then i will eventually out of channels at the next libraries i create a control template for.



Can you clarify this. ^^^ Would love to help if I can however, I am not understanding what you are trying to explain. Thanks


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 4, 2016)

I can view the attached files on Mac...


----------



## martijns (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the pictures won't be visible to you. I still can see the pictures here on my iphone.

I've uploaded them to a dedicated site:

















I hope you can see them now.


@tack 

I think it would be the most convenient way to make the controls allways available. Like you said in option 2. 
I think i done this already with OSculator, i i understand your options right.

If i understand right i even mixed you options by using different channels with unique CC controls for every function of the library it self.

Do you use OSculator, to transalate the raw OSC commands of TouchOSC to MIDI, aswell?

I've seen you could do this without OSculator by using just midi commands from TouchOSC directly aswell, but i thought the way like indo now, would be the easier way to do.


----------



## tack (Jun 4, 2016)

martijns said:


> I've uploaded them to a dedicated site:


Works for me now.



martijns said:


> Do you use OSculator, to transalate the raw OSC commands of TouchOSC to MIDI, aswell?


I don't use OSCulator, no. But anyway it's Mac only and I'm not on the Mac.

To the extent that I use TouchOSC anymore (having recently moved my main TouchOSC use-case -- articulation switching -- entirely to my MIDI keyboard), I have it send MIDI for things like XY pads and sliders. A few controls still send OSC, but I can bind OSC directly within my DAW, so I've no need for an intermediate translator.



martijns said:


> I've seen you could do this without OSculator by using just midi commands from TouchOSC directly aswell, but i thought the way like indo now, would be the easier way to do.


Having the indirection provided by OSCulator is probably worth having in your case, just for manageability.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 4, 2016)

I spent a lot of time years ago setting up articulation switchers for some of the big libraries, and I still use it constantly. TouchOSC and OSCulator are a match made in heaven... it really gets fun when you start creating key commands and even full macros! You can even use OSCulator to control general computer functionality... anything you can do with a keyboard and mouse, you can do with OSCulator. Good stuff. Here are some shots of a few of my TouchOSC templates... maybe they'll give you some ideas.

As for your question, doesn't your host just route any incoming commands to whatever track is selected? I know Logic does that so I never had to bother with MIDI channels?


----------



## tack (Jun 4, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Here are some shots of a few of my TouchOSC templates... maybe they'll give you some ideas.


Are you doing anything special to get the page labels? Ah, that's an iPad isn't it. I think the Android version of TouchOSC is treated like the redheaded stepchild. A bug has existed since the beginning in which labels placed over page tabs are hidden. It really hampers TouchOSC's usability. :(

If there's some trick though I'd be keen to know.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 4, 2016)

tack said:


> Are you doing anything special to get the page labels? Ah, that's an iPad isn't it. I think the Android version of TouchOSC is treated like the redheaded stepchild. A bug has existed since the beginning in which labels placed over page tabs are hidden. It really hampers TouchOSC's usability. :(



Bugger! No trick that I know of - I just put them there and there they are


----------



## tack (Jun 4, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Bugger! No trick that I know of - I just put them there and there they are


Ah that's a shame. The Android version of TouchOSC hasn't seen an update in years. I get the sense that it's abandoned :(


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 4, 2016)

tack said:


> Ah that's a shame. The Android version of TouchOSC hasn't seen an update in years. I get the sense that it's abandoned :(


Bummer - it's such a killer app!


----------



## martijns (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi guys, 

sorry for my late reply. I really like your suggestions! I will create a template based on the same channels as de Symphonic String library. So i control each plugin seperate when i record arm the channels of it. 

@ Jim
I've seen your templates a few times around, and i really love them! I've started creating my own based on pictures of your templates. You are een great inspiration for me on how i could control my libraries. Thanks for that!

such a bummer there is no bi directional MIDI out of VEP5, otherwise i could sent feedback to TouchOSC like the templates of Logic work. 
Are you using feedback at your templates Jim? 

Thanks a lot for your help guys!


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 6, 2016)

martijns said:


> [email protected] Jim
> I've seen your templates a few times around, and i really love them! I've started creating my own based on pictures of your templates. You are een great inspiration for me on how i could control my libraries. Thanks for that!
> 
> such a bummer there is no bi directional MIDI out of VEP5, otherwise i could sent feedback to TouchOSC like the templates of Logic work.
> Are you using feedback at your templates Jim?



Glad I could offer some inspiration! No, I've never used feedback since my main purpose has always been simple key commands or articulation switches. I did create a deep editor for the Access Virus though and I wish I had the time to figure out feedback for that! Still my favorite synth of all time 

Cheers!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 11, 2017)

whinecellar you have inspired me I'm gonna create something like that for sure! Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## garyhiebner (May 24, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> I spent a lot of time years ago setting up articulation switchers for some of the big libraries, and I still use it constantly. TouchOSC and OSCulator are a match made in heaven... it really gets fun when you start creating key commands and even full macros! You can even use OSCulator to control general computer functionality... anything you can do with a keyboard and mouse, you can do with OSCulator. Good stuff. Here are some shots of a few of my TouchOSC templates... maybe they'll give you some ideas.
> 
> As for your question, doesn't your host just route any incoming commands to whatever track is selected? I know Logic does that so I never had to bother with MIDI channels?



@whinecellar that is an awesome TouchOSC template. I'm busy building mine and am getting some ideas from yours.

How did you label your page tabs in TouchOSC? Can't seem to find this in the TouchOSCEditor


----------



## robgb (May 24, 2018)

martijns said:


> Thanks for yours suggestions allready!


I set up TouchOSC on two tablets. One is for CC controllers and transport controls, the other is for articulation switching and instrument loading. I set them up as "universal" controls, meaning that each library responds, as much as possible, to the same CC commands, and any key switches have been standardized across all libraries. So it doesn't matter if I'm on a Spitfire track or a VSL track or an 8Dio track, if I hit LEGATO, it switches to legato. 

For libraries that can't be altered, I added a midi router to the head of the library's track to reroute the "universal" CC to the library's CC. 

As a result, I have plenty CC's to spare and am using the extras for those extra articulations etc., that aren't covered under my "universal" controls.


----------



## whinecellar (May 24, 2018)

garyhiebner said:


> How did you label your page tabs in TouchOSC? Can't seem to find this in the TouchOSCEditor



You simply create a label and drag it over each page tab.


----------



## Manaberry (May 24, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> You simply create a label and drag it over each page tab.


No need! There is an option for it already. You just have to click on an empty space (the tab itself or the background) to "select" the page. Then go to "Label" tab on the left of the editor. You can add the tab's name in the text field and Voila!

Edit: It seems it works like that for Windows version only.


----------



## robgb (May 24, 2018)

Manaberry said:


> No need! There is an option for it already. You just have to click on an empty space (the tab itself or the background) to "select" the page. Then go to "Label" tab on the left of the editor. You can add the tab's name in the text field and Voila!


Only in the Windows version, apparently. In the Mac version you need to create a label and drag it over.


----------



## Manaberry (May 24, 2018)

robgb said:


> Only in the Windows version, apparently. In the Mac version you need to create a label and drag it over.



Damn, this is black magic! Whats about to edit on windows and then send to the tablet?


----------



## robgb (May 24, 2018)

Manaberry said:


> Damn, this is black magic! Whats about to edit on windows and then send to the tablet?


I don't see why that would be a problem. I don't think it matters which OS you use. The file is the same.


----------



## Manaberry (May 24, 2018)

robgb said:


> I don't see why that would be a problem. I don't think it matters which OS you use. The file is the same.



There is no problem indeed. I'm just curious of this little difference between Mac and Win versions : >


----------



## robgb (May 24, 2018)

Manaberry said:


> There is no problem indeed. I'm just curious of this little difference between Mac and Win versions : >


Being a user of both PCs and Macs, I've noticed that it happens quite a bit. The software is usually developed on one platform and porting it to another platform creates problems and compromises. So there's always a bit of difference between the two.


----------



## Manaberry (May 24, 2018)

That's the thing I almost forget every time because I'm only a PC user.. Thanks for pointing out the difference @robgb !


----------



## garyhiebner (May 24, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> You simply create a label and drag it over each page tab.


That's weird. I tried that in the editor, and then when I synced it to my iPad, the labels don't show up. Seeing as we talking about TouchOSC, I wonder if you guys could help. I have created a fader to control CC1 (Channel 1, Number 1). It works fine in changing the modulation, But when I try record when I move the TouchOSC CC1 fader it stops the recording. Is this hard assigned to another Logic control?


----------



## robgb (May 24, 2018)

garyhiebner said:


> I try record when I move the TouchOSC CC1 fader it stops the recording. Is this hard assigned to another Logic control?


I use Reaper, not Logic, and it usually runs pretty smoothly. I suspect it's a Logic problem. Maybe this will help:


----------



## robgb (May 25, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> TouchOSC and OSCulator are a match made in heaven


Thanks for the heads up on OSCulator. It really is great.


----------

